

Is Stealth Mode Ever Worth It? - ameliadunne
http://founderdating.com/is-stealth-mode-ever-worth-it/

======
jalter456
Don't think buzz is a good reason to be "stealth" either - very few companies
get buzz because they were stealth. there is also a difference between being
stealth and just not yelling from the rooftops about what you're doing. The
latter is usually enough to make sure you don't get covered before you want
to.

------
not_kurt_godel
"Stealth mode" is the dumbest fucking buzz word.

